# Shimano / FSA Chainring Compatibility



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

So I just got my CAAD10 3 over the weekend...hadn't really even given it a good ride yet. Today I went for a spin around the block and when I got back I noticed that the teeth on the chainring (the 50) didn't look quite right. I'm not sure if it's an issue but the teeth are not uniform. Please see the pictures attached. This is only happening with the 50 ring, the 34 seems to be just fine and the teeth are uniform. 

The question then I wanted to ask is whether the bolt pattern on the FSA SL-K crank is the same for Shimano chainrings? I have a Six13 with a Dura-ace group which I compared the teeth wear against and the DA chainrings are uniform also (after 5+ years of use). I'm going to try and get the shop to take responsibility and either replace the chainrings or the bike, but worst case is it possible to use Shimano chainrings on the FSA crank?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Different tooth profiles isn't that partly for shifting quality?


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Ahillock said:


> Different tooth profiles isn't that partly for shifting quality?


I don't know. Are you saying this is normal? Honestly I haven't paid much attention to it. But then again my Dura-ace rings don't have such a profile


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the teeth profiles are made like that intentionally. If you look at a DA7800 series ring it has similar teeth. I'm assuming it is for improved shift quality.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

skaruda_23 said:


> I'm pretty sure the teeth profiles are made like that intentionally. If you look at a DA7800 series ring it has similar teeth. I'm assuming it is for improved shift quality.


The DA ring I'm referring to on my other bike is a 7800 but maybe I have enough wear on it that every teeth look uniform and have a very similar profile.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

You can kind of see the teeth profile in this picture... This isn't due to wear. To answer your other question, if the two sets of chainrings have the same BCD (110 for compact, 130 for standard) they should be interchangeable.

https://www.labicicletta.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/1293x798/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/h/shimano-dura-ace-7800-outer-chainring-2.jpg


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are pick up teeth for shifting the chain from the small ring to the large ring. Completely normal.


----------

